# WNYMMA Academy



## WNYMMA (Dec 23, 2006)

Has anyone here been out to train with us in Lockport?

www.wnymma.com

We have a new Judo program in place.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 23, 2006)

That's a nice site! You don't however teach MMA as a class? I can see you have the elements separately but not a class as a whole.


----------



## WNYMMA (Dec 23, 2006)

The sparring on Tuesday and Thursday combines all elements.
Standing, trading strikes, getting inside to clinch or take down, then on to submission or return to standing if they choose.

M,W,F,SU the sparring is basically newaza or ground fighting but some of the students prefer to focus on a particular element of training depending on their current weaknesses.

Does the schedule give the impression that our curriculum does not follow the priciples of MMA?

Thank you for responding, happy holidays!


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 24, 2006)

No, it's a good site! Has a good explanation of MMA.  I'll post it up on sites over here if you don't mind? You may get an invasion of Brits lol! good luck with it. I have a fond hope of saving up enough to come to New York shopping so if I do I will come visiting. We are in the process of updating and changing our website so when it's done I'll put you onto links too. At the moment it's a bit basic and old but it's www.prideandglory.tv. have a good holiday!


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 17, 2007)

Our new site is up and being built. I'll add your website to ours links! 
www.shotaikai.co.uk


----------



## WNYMMA (Apr 9, 2009)

Been awhile since i reminded the folks that we discontinued Judo and surged forward with BJJ.

Lots of updates on the website too.

Salute'





WNYMMA said:


> Has anyone here been out to train with us in Lockport?
> 
> www.wnymma.com
> 
> We have a new Judo program in place.


----------

